# 2010 Price Rise



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

It seems on the first of June, GW will be rising prices again.



> Today Games Workshop has informed us of their forthcoming price rises. Effective on the 1st June, 242 items will increase in RRP and therefore we will have to increase our prices, so if you want to take advantage of the current lower prices please order as soon as possible!


 http://www.darksphere.co.uk/index.php

The link shows all the kits and models which are going up

The increase is between 5%-26% with a average of around 13% rise.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Ouch, the Valkyries going up. Better pick one up. It's not that bad I suppose, could be worse. As for the codex's, now they're in line with C:SM.

EDIT:Thanks for the info


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

bloody hell, if the price rise on Mega Nobs is true, who the hell is gonna use them, £12 a model, screw that lol


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Does this forum has any rules on cursing and foul language? Cause I'm afraid I might break all of them.

$%& *@#! ?<€/ +~!!!!!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Only until their next release, when they will become plastic. Hopefully.

We get to laugh in the face of Dark Angels players who are forced to shell out 17.50 on the single smallest codex. How many pages is it? Like 50?

Rhinos are now £1 for each 1.75 points, which amuses me no end. Bets on next edition it being £1 per 1 point?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

This is why I'm seriously getting feed up with gw, an average price rise of 13% some going up 25%, that ridiculus

And they wonder why people are going to online retailers and ebay!


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

As predictable as the tides. Will simply draw more people to discount sites.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Christ almighty. I haven't bought a box of assault terminators because I thought the price of $50 USD for 5 plastic models was insane. Now the price will increase? Oh well, will never get my hands on a set of them then. 

It's just like Orc bikers, $42 USD for three small plastic models?!?! My son wants/needs 6 more, but at almost $90 USD for them, I can't afford it. Hell, for the price of two boxes of bikers I can get a battle force box with a trukk, 20 boys and 3 bikers! There pricing is so screwed up and retarded it makes me laugh in disgust.

Fuck GW, they blow ass.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I think GW is a pretty awsome, racing prices and isnt afraid of anything


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats ridiculous, guess ill just have to give up on my ba army and keep trading models for te ones i want. 17.50 for a codex is absolutely stupid. The books are fricking tiny, 15 quid max.

I am seriously not amused


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i can possibly see why the basilisk is £30 and not £25 if these prices rises are anything to go by, but bloody hell arent GW kinda pushing it with these prices, i thought £35 for a landraider or defiler was expensive but £37.50 thats pushing it, especially £15 for an attack squad, £15 for 5 basic guys jeez


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Gog said:


> bloody hell, if the price rise on Mega Nobs is true, who the hell is gonna use them, £12 a model, screw that lol


What about Obliterators? 13.5£ each, and most tournament armies include 6-9.
Well I don't mind, I'll build mine using plastic Chaos Terminators....WTF the Terminators rise too ?!?!?!?!


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

from corrywl83 at dakka

Hi 

Though I am no fan of price increases, I am in the plastics business and sell a variety of Materials. 

I know that we are having issues with availability on Styrene and ABS. On top of this we have seen a number of price increase on raw material, from 5% to 12% a pop. 

I know that the material is a small part of the productiomn, but it does add up. 

Corry 



might this be the reason


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

No GW just likes there yearly price increase so they can take more money for there poor service and lack of support.

And woohoo! now ever one pays the same price as a SM codex, and they get 1/3 the content!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, three cheers for piracy and ebay.

Games Workshop, you've done it again! Congratulations!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

well i normaly buy from GW but no more.
Fuck you workshop, from now on its online retailers.
Why are they trying to ruin our hobby?
white dwarf is crap
codexs get changed to allow for more models to be sold (Daemon hunters)
fucking Sm's get forced upon every one...........
Getting real tired of this shit
D


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Gah, I didn't think I'd ever say it, but I feel like I'm losing a grip on this hobby. It's simply getting to the point where I can't afford to buy from the local store anymore. =/


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Honestly can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Fuck GW, they blow ass.


hahaha best quote! you should just email them that. they'd be well gutted!



Dagmire said:


> well i normaly buy from GW but no more.
> Fuck you workshop, from now on its online retailers.
> Why are they trying to ruin our hobby?
> white dwarf is crap
> ...


i remeber when tactical squads of sm where 15 quid! thats when they brought the new plastic squad out, and now they are like 20 odd quid!

if everyone united and went 'nah, im not paying toilet prices for plastic men' GW would look down on itself ashamed. and would be forced to sort thier pricing out. unfortunatley that will never happen.....

i wish i was che guevara (spelt wrong) of the wammah world. i'd kick off and lead a revolution. ah well piracy, and paying chavs to nick stuff is the only way now


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Omg, how on earth can they expect new players to get into the game at these prices, I know its a business and I know they have to make money but when two of my mates both of which I would like to play with said that the reason they won't start playing is the initial cost (and they are both employed and dont have a mortgage)the prices are simply too high already.

When a computer game costs the same as 10 plastic soldiers the kids and parents will take the option with no additional costs, GW fail


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

GW are going to have to spend so much more on there legal department, because there is no way I'm buying codexes anymore, hush hush wink wink for me now.

I'm now only buying moedls in bulk from online retailers and black library from amazon. From now on your only getting the prices you sell to retailers off me. 

It feels like only a couple of years since our last price increase and its irritating as hell.

Maybe the cost of raw materials has gone up but that doesn't explain why books are now 17.50, no codex is worth more than 15 and the smallish codexes are most definitely worth a tenner max.

Plus i have to agree the standard of white dwarf is abysmal. Just angry that I'm being priced out of this hobby.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh well at least I have enough notice to properly lube my arsehole and assume the position.


Yes I understand that the cost of materials has gone up but I bet the wages for the production grots won't.

The hike on Codices is less understandable, for the love of god (Choose one that suits) don't buy the DE one.

Over the last 20 years GW has simplified the rules for faster Game play. ( No no, not aiming the game at younger players honest, really.)

Changed metal to reduce harmful content. oh and cost. ( This of course had nothing to do with the reduction on recommended age limit.)

And then priced the their target market out of the game, clever stuff.


Well it looks like my back catalog of hoarded minis may get to see paint after all.:grin:


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

anyone recommend any online retailer in the states just afraid of getting ripped off, i ve heard all the horror stories
.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Well that means im going to have to quit the hobby now, as there's no way i can afford the hobby minis or books. (Not unless i become the F-ing labour priminister) nudge, nudge, wink, wink!


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Thewarstore.com has 6 dollar flat shipping for any size order, and 20% off retail. I have had really good luck with them, always prompt and you can call the owner directly if you want. He also answers the phones even after hours.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks for the info Taggerung


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, isnt this just great!

I'm only just being able to afford my stuff at the moment. This price rise will most likely mean that I buy stuff less often. The real kick in the teeth is that down in NZ, stuff is ALREADY way overpriced!!

This week will probably just about be the last time I buy from GW


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Fucking banana mad this is!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Right, just had a quick gander through our fabled archives and discovered the following:

There was a price rise on the 29th of September 2008

Another on the 1st of June 2009

And now another on the 1st of June 2010.

Now I understand that the price of materials, fuel, and wages (I have my reservations on the latter) goes up year to year. But surely a rise of 13% and more each year is a little much?

Of course Games Workshop is a business and is at the end of the day, trying to make money. But how is it that so many other miniature companies out there manage to produce kits (some of which are easily up to GW standards) for so much less. 

Take the wargames horde Zombies for example. Yes they are not quite as detailed as GW minis, but with a decent lick of paint they look really quite good. And they only work out to £12 for 24 where as GW zombies are £18 for 20 models with ridiculously proportioned heads and hands. So for roughly 60% of the price, you get 20% more with the WF zombies than GW.

Many have commented (I actually had this discussion in GW today, before I knew about the price rise) that the way GW is run has been going downhill in recent years, and it's true. Their business plan seems to have shifted towards trying to rope as many kids with their parent’s wallets into the hobby as possible. As such they have progressively pushed away the older gamers who have carried them for so long (not that I consider _myself _ a vet, but I have been in the hobby around 8 years).
They has been a shift in GW stores from the extremely friendly community attitude to a more sales machine monster attitude, that I’m sure even staff aren’t pleased with. 

Now to say that this move will put games workshop out of business is wrong, because despite how much we hate them as a company, we love the models too much to give up on them as a community. That being said however, I foresee a big shift in GW sales. I expect all the more veteran hobbyists (or anyone with sense) will only buy from online, discount stores now, and the majority of GW store sales will come from younger children who HAVE TO HAVE IT NOW!!!. 

At first I don’t think this will cause a major problem to GW, but over time, when they realize the majority of the children they have been peddling their wares to will get bored after maybe 6 months and give up, they will be left with very few in store sales as compared to now. Because, a lot of people at the moment only buy from GW to support their local store (That’s the only reason I pay full price when it’s so easy to get discount) and this price rise means it’s just not worth buying straight from GW anymore.

I’m not saying it will be this price increase that does it, but mark my words, one day, these absurd price rises will be the death of the GW brick and mortar store. The hobby will move online and to independent stockists. 

It’s really disappointing to see GW shaft us like this again, but it’s not surprise. After this rise I will no longer buy direct from GW, but solely from independent retailers. I would be worried about my local GW having to close but it has come to the point where the community doesn’t justify the cost.

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

smfanboy said:


> I think GW is a pretty awsome, racing prices and isnt afraid of anything


well i am glad that you enjoy shelling out more money for items that are a rip-off anyway and obviously you are not too aware of the economic situation at the moment, but unfortunately GW holds a monopoly on us. their "fearless attitude is just overconfidence in themselves, and the cost of models is increasing, in a FUCKING recession!! :nono:. on a plus note, hopefully this price increase is UK only, because we euro zone customers are already being raped by GW. it is £18 or €30 for a tac squad when the exchange rate has been hovering about €1 = £0.89 for the last 2 and a half years. well done GW on another retarded bank-breaking decision :clapping::angry::suicide:


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

meh, the prices in my local GW is alot higher anyway, theres no price rise were i am, infact, the prices are sett to lower to meet the new ones.. so im happy


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> Thats ridiculous, guess ill just have to give up on my ba army and keep trading models for te ones i want. 17.50 for a codex is absolutely stupid. The books are fricking tiny, 15 quid max.
> 
> I am seriously not amused


wow there makeing the Uk prices the same as the rest of us pay in North America lol!:biggrin: Now everyone shall feel are pain!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I haven't bought anything at a GW store in two years. I go for the 20% discounts at my local store or online but even now it is getting difficult to purchase things. I normally will build a new army every year but I don't see me purchasing a new army for next year. I will just build my back log of models and that will probably be it. I will finish my Dark angels this year. After that I will only buy on ebay or off of craiglist buying models people don't want. Plus GW won't get the benefit of me buying from an online person where they still make money. Just use the GW stores for what they are a good place to game on their nice tables and enter their contest to win free stuff like I have been doing for the past two years.


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

I'd like to slate this but there is bound to be some genius behind raising the price of a discretionary item during a recession. I know there is, but I can't put my finger on it right away.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> I haven't bought anything at a GW store in two years. I go for the 20% discounts at my local store or online but even now it is getting difficult to purchase things. I normally will build a new army every year but I don't see me purchasing a new army for next year. I will just build my back log of models and that will probably be it. I will finish my Dark angels this year. After that I will only buy on ebay or off of craiglist buying models people don't want. Plus GW won't get the benefit of me buying from an online person where they still make money. Just use the GW stores for what they are a good place to game on their nice tables and enter their contest to win free stuff like I have been doing for the past two years.


What he said. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> Just use the GW stores for what they are a good place to game on their nice tables and enter their contest to win free stuff like I have been doing for the past two years.


Lol you are lucky to win a free prize my local Gw store dosnt evan hand out prizes because they say it is unfair on the youngsters if they get beatern by a vet:cray:, like me :wink:. I am defo going to qiut buying anything now and just stick to what i have and play games with that.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Europe has already had a price hike this year. As of earlier this year my store's not allowed to place orders in Pounds anymore but has to do so in euros, which raised prices across the board by a good 10-20% I think ( who ever said GW didn't take note of the exchange rate?  )... I somehow suspect we're going to be getting this price hike anyway.


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

> Europe has already had a price hike this year. As of earlier this year my store's not allowed to place orders in Pounds anymore but has to do so in euros ( who ever said GW didn't take note of the exchange rate? )... Which raised prices across the board by a good 10-20% I think. I somehow suspect we're going to be getting this price hike anyway.


I hear that local shops can get around that by buying your stuff through a retailer that has shops in the UK thus ordering in the UK and paying through £. Although thanks to the lazy Greeks we're going to be getting it worse.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Shandathe said:


> Europe has already had a price hike this year. As of earlier this year my store's not allowed to place orders in Pounds anymore but has to do so in euros, which raised prices across the board by a good 10-20% I think ( who ever said GW didn't take note of the exchange rate?  )... I somehow suspect we're going to be getting this price hike anyway.


the games workshop exchange rate is a load of fucking bollocks (excuse my language, but this is something i feel strongly about) their exchange rate seems to be about €1 = £0.66 when it is really about €1= £0.86


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey if we in the uk get shafted all you abroad will get it and worse.

How can GW say its purely cost of materials when Mantic sell 20 skellies and 10 ghouls for £18 thats 30 figs. Awesome quality as well. And then theres Warlord games run by paul Fat Bloke Sawyer who sell 30 figures for £17, Tonnes of other retailers have similar pricetags. GW can't say their quality is better because some of the newer kits are awfully casted, and have large flat bits. Theres a reason I have'nt gone into a GW store for 2 years and this is it! Long live ebay and discounts. 

GW stuff has always been pricy but this is taking the ****. If I was runnig a GW independant store, I would be especially worried by this.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm wondering how far this is going to go if theres going to be a yearly price hike; will we see landraiders pushing £45 in a few years.

There is going to be a point soon when all these parents who GW are trying to take the money off just look at the prices and think no, choose another hobby. Since older hobbyists now buy their goods from discount stores, it will be interesting to see what happens.

Simply increasing prices isn't the way to go. I've always thought they need to get the hobby out there rather than keeping it closed off. They did it with LoTR and those magazines (UK) every couple of weeks and in the past we've seen Heroquest with GW stamped on the box. Until they do, GW products are going to be part of a niche market for super imaginative people.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

i remember back in the day when a codex would cost you £8.. absolutely shocking hiking the prices up again.. not suprising though!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I was losing hold on the hobby, over the past 6 months or so, I've really lost the resolve to carry it on. 
Now, I think I'm set on what I'm going to do. Such a shame, I've loved this hobby for coming up to 16 years, but now...All the 'magic' has gone, as has the fun.

I'm saddened. I truly am.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I can't help but wonder what the GW Aus main Store/Warehouse does all day..it sure can't be selling product to retail shoppers or shipping pallet loads of minis to their own Shops around the Country. 
More likely that they're despatching orders off to discount on-line sellers, and/or selling it back to Overseas GW/Discount stores to keep up with the demand from Aussie gamers buying from them...Thank God for the strength of the A$ at the moment.

No wonder FOW is taking off at my local FLGS, and virtually no-one plays 40K.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The solution is simple, use sites like Darksphere.com for your purchases, i had a feeling this would happen when the blood angels were released, they felt a bit on the expensive side for the contents. It not a nice pill to swallow and we can bitch about it all day long but they will always have a size able base of customers to sell to.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Basically GW are about to lose one hell of a lot of customers and online stores are gonna get a lot more business

I'm gonna just buy from ebay and Miniwargaming.com, then download the codexes from torrent sites


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

They are probably losing money because of all the useless retail stores that keep like 1 box of each unit and you ask if they have anymore Chaos bikers and they say to order them online.

I know I can order online you stupid idiot service turd! What I can't do is teleport it into my hands instantly.

The codexes are easy enough to get online, but I am wondering if someone was clever enough and had the know how to just make negatives of popular sprues and start manufacturing their own melting down happy-meal toys or something.

http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20080324/BA_Bandit_Black_Gallery_1_540x434.jpg

The future of WH40k


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I think some people are getting a little over dramatic. 
Some of the price increases are only by a few pounds while it is annoying its not going to break the bank.
I dont think that floods of people will leave as some units cost a extra 1.50-£3.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Talos said:


> I think some people are getting a little over dramatic.
> Some of the price increases are only by a few pounds while it is annoying its not going to break the bank.
> I dont think that floods of people will leave as some units cost a extra 1.50-£3.


It's not the 3 pounds (or six bucks or whatever) that we're upset about. It's the extra 3 pounds in addition to the price increase of last year, and the year before that and so on... prices are going up, our wages are (mostly) staying the same. Something's gotta give.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I would like to remind members of the copyright rules. The only way to get a codex legally is to buy it. Suggesting any other option is against Heresy rules.


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

Talos is absolutely right.

Just after I posted I realized how insanely worked up I can get over minor things. And how I don't really care about things that actually affect me.

There must be pure cocaine in the plastic they use

10 SM - 42$(CAD)
5 SM - 30$
12 Nec - 42$
12 Berzerkers - 36$


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Well this means more internet sales for me, good thing my armies are almost fully done just 8 wardancers and a great stag to go then it's just paint buying. Aust gets hit hardest with this stuff a Valkyries is currently only $50AUS cheaper then most of our battleforces which sit at $150.

I think it's a bit out of line too in rasing prices of out of date codexs such as DA, DE, NECS, DH and WH, I mean if a codex is over 5 years it should not be given allowance for price rising - there is a reason why it's five years old - the models don't sell well so they don't redo it meaning no one plays it which means more people wont play it when it goes up!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

It's the principle
Quality down, Price up and up and up,

How the fuck is that fair?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Talos said:


> I think some people are getting a little over dramatic.
> Some of the price increases are only by a few pounds while it is annoying its not going to break the bank.
> I dont think that floods of people will leave as some units cost a extra 1.50-£3.


When I first started playing, it was cheapola. Now with the Recession (hats going to get worse for some) combine with the trend of Increasing already high prices every year makes for breaking the bank facts. These Plastic Men that I have to paint up and glue cost more than 20-30 GI Joes toys with vehicles. This hobby has broke my bank years ago, now it is sad to see its getting worse.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

My major issue with the continual price rises is the barrier to entry, to be perfectly honest I buy all my model off ebay or other second hand sources and the only thing I buy in store is paints and books, even then if I can avoid it I don't buy - for example the release of the Skaven armies book, I have an old Skaven army and would have got back into fantasy, but the book was so overpriced I just didn't bother.

These kinds of across the board price increases make it more expensive for players to collect anything more than one army (in most cases) and more importantly they drive new players away.

My wife runs an after school club for some children at here school and none of them have been able to afford the 40k rule book, few have codices and most have 1-2 boxes of models to play with. Back when I started (and was young) even a low pocket money child could get a few squads of models and a starter set to play with at fairly reasonable prices.
Now I don't have kids so can't pass comment on current pocket money levels, but as a home owning young professional on an ok wage - I can't afford a versatile army, and thats at second hand ebay prices, so how the hell are new players going to feel?

In my opinion the barriers to entry are simply getting too high, every time I have seen some kid in a GW store looking interested in starting I have seen a parent with them looking at the prices and behind the front of "of course you can get some" there is a look of "why is my son not into something cheaper, like smoking, drinking or a serious drug addiction?"


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Luckily I only need another box of Warriors to cover my army (converting them to Hive Guard, waaaaay cheaper). Maybe another Trygon somewhere along the line.

But still, I don't think I'll be getting any more armies, Nids will have to do.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea I have decide due to this, to just paint all my Orks and CSM and finish my Skaven army which was not hit at all by the price rise other than metal weapon teams but I have enough and rumour of plastic ones in the new starter box. But then again do I really need more armies  

I think I am going to focus more on infinity and Malifaux


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

smfanboy said:


> I think GW is a pretty awsome, racing prices and isnt afraid of anything


Ur mad!

(dutch stuff) Gast, kom op, je kunt niet verwachten dat veel mensen die producten nog zullen kopen bij de GW... Ja, GW is awesome maar niet om deze redenen. Zou jij de nieuwe prijzen betalen?

(english stuff) I've said it once and I will say it again; higher prices = less affordable = less sales = less profit = a reason to raise the prices... it makes no sense... I was so happy when GW Amsterdam was celebrating it's birthday. With each €10 spent you got a token. With enough tokens you could buy all sorts of stuff.
It saved me allot of money.


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

I would say 80% of friends that don't play would pick it up, but being married with new babies and such, they can't afford to start. I have given away a basic tyrannid army, a 2000ish point eldar army, and the starter box IG army as well


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I think the game due to price increases will see alot more of players trading armies with mates for periods of time to get differetn play styles and also players getting together when starting armies, sharing the cost load and deciding on paint schemes they both like so they can have an army to play with. Other than this I see trqading armies with other permanently happening to!


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

spose i can always buy from wayland or giftsforgeeks. and bitsandkits for pieces. only kilroy silk knows what gw should do...


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I think the pic is appropriate in this situation. :grin:
I honestly agree that if the prices keep going up, problems will start emerging...
I, as many others, having read this, will finish painting my current mini's and then start buying online. (such a damn hassle, but its the princible that counts I suppose..)

I know that when I startef the hobby (6...7 years ago?) I was more than wanting to start playing, but even then, the prices were to expensive, and I only walked away with archaon and I dont even think a book because I definitly didnt come from a rich family xD
The elitest nature of the hobby is quite sad really, and although I now have disposible money that I can use on buying stuff, I cant get everything I like still, and still feel bad for the kids that would appreciate the hobby, but cant afford it. 
Well enough whining about my life!... :biggrin: hope gw some day relises there ridiculous tendicies!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Price rises are part of life, trust me i nearly spat my coffee out when i got this years price hike from Royal mail a few months back,what made that pill more bitter was they dont give you compensation when they go on strike and im pretty sure that royal mails price hike will have been part of the reason GW have increased some of there range, after all they have been doing free postage online for best part of a year now, i suppose customers were going to pay for it somewere down the line.
I cant really support the notion that people can no longer afford the hobby(that sounds awful but read on), this does not actually make sense, if your in the hobby already then you are not obliged to pay anything else to play, the increase in price is only relevant if your building an army and even then it means you just build it slower,which often is a good thing because it gives you time to complete models you already have, ask yourself is every model you own built?painted?based? Think about it, if i decided to build a space marine army starting today and i have say £20 to spend per month on the hobby would a average increase of 13% stop me building the army or does it mean it will just take me longer to complete it ? 

Those who cant afford to start the hobby now will still not be able to afford the hobby next month and its quite likely they couldnt afford to start the hobby 5 years ago, but the main point is that some hobbies are expensive, some are cheap, but your opinion of whats expensive and whats cheap is purely based on what money you have available to you,GW (or most other companies for that matter) does not have to cater to people who cant afford to play,this is a luxury after all.
If there are enough people who are willing to pay for forgeworld prices for that portion of the company to have grown to what it is now,then GW will have no problem shifting grey plastic crack to the rest of us.

I dont want you to think im defending them, i think its terrible news, i would have like to have seen them knock 10% off there prices,even if it was for a limited period of for a minimum order size or something,but thats not gonna happen. I cant support what they are doing but at the same time its not out of the ordinary and no one is forced to buy there toys, the price of fruit and vegetables is something that really should be high on people priorities, the price of food in the UK is disgusting, the closer the food is to its natural form the more expensive it is, hows that work? £2.50 for 4 apples ??? that means to have a bloody apple a day its gonna cost me £5 a week,and why because i want an apple that has a flavour and hasnt been kept in cold storage for 9 months, i suppose i could buy "forced grown, chemical filled value 60p for 8 in a bag stored at just above freezing point apples", but unlike some people i like to eat what i put in my fruit bowl.


----------



## Roujheh (Jan 13, 2010)

I already don't buy much from GW stores, after the prices go up I sure won't be buying anything from them. Like fucking serious $60 CAN(without the tax of 15%) for 5 chaos terminators that don't even come with the fucking options in the codex to kit them out. I buy my stuff from wayland games.com its roughly 45%(give or take 10% depending what it is that your buying) cheaper then GW stores and takes about 1-2 weeks to arrive with fast shipping(thats to Canada from the UK).


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

After this latest increase in already ridiculous prices, I think I'm going to go one step further then online stores: I'm going to stop buying GW products all together. This is insane, they have done nothing but repeatedly raise prices and alienate customers. And it's not just by slapping a larger price tag on things, either; I live in Canada, and apparently we're not good enough for a Games Day. In fact, North America is only having one Games Day, in Baltimore. Canada also doesn't deserve a Games Workshop HQ, apparently. 

I honestly don't understand these moves, all they do is alienate the customer. I don't mean, "their biggest flaw is alienating the customer", I mean THAT'S ALL THEY DO. Some will say that by dropping the various Games Days and several HQ's across NA, they save money they'd normally spend on the store/event. But that doesn't work if all the people who used these stores/went to these events suddenly don't have a place to pursue the hobby, (Even if the price hike didn't drive them off already.) thus resulting in loss of revenue for GW.

It's worse then stupid management, it's just callous and evil, when you consider the small hobby stores that can't afford their products, and lose the customers that would've bought those products in the first place. They're doing more then screwing up the hobby; they're screwing up peoples' livelihoods.

A few questions I'm posting to these forums:

1) Does anyone know of any online GW boycott petition that I could sign up for? If not, we should create one, because it's the only way GW is going to stop making all these ridiculous moves before whoever is in charge of these decisions drops dead or gets fired.

2) Is there anyone who knows someone, or who knows someone who knows someone who has a position within GW where they could find out things like how much the plastic costs, how much the molds cost, how much the packaging costs, how much the shipping costs, etc. I'm not sure if a GW employee would get in trouble for disclosing information like that, but if not, it'd be useful. If we knew how much it costs to make these products, then we'd be able to see how much of a profit GW is making on all this, and whether these price increases are actually justified.


----------



## Classs (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to agree with bitsandkits, however paying more does suck.

for comparison.
Terminator Assult squad in the Uk, 27 pound = 44 aud.
Terminator Assult squad in Australia, 69 aud = 42 pound.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree with bits and kits, yeah GW are annoying for increasing the prices for what is a already expensive hobby, yet who can blame them? The prices for plastic is getting higher, they can't do anything about it. If they put down their prices they may become in dept, and would have to raise the prices again. It's something that can't be avoided. 
Anyway, I do see why people are rather annoyed at gw, considering with the bad economy, but petitions probably won't work since gw would probably just ignore them  (Though it would be nice for the prices to go down in price).
Oh well, look's like it's time to use credit cards more often :grin:


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

I agree that petitions, by themselves, are almost completely useless. However, I'm talking about a boycott petition. Boycotts are extremely successful, as it offers the offending company a tangible threat, and in this case the petition will offer GW proof that they are losing money due to their indifferent exploitation.

Regarding BitsandKits's first post, the problem with huge price jumps isn't that people will be unable to afford it, it's that those people have a threshold for how much of a rip off they can take. Sure, it would be possible for them to simply buy the products at a slower pace, but if they decide that they can get the same enjoyment and fulfillment from another hobby, like FOW or Warmachine, for a smaller price, they will instead simply stop playing Warhammer. This not only hurts GW, but also those of us who already play Warhammer, as our hobby will eventually stagnate and die without new players.

If the price of things like shipping and plastic is the sole reason for the price hike, then I agree with BitsandKits that a boycott would be inappropriate. This is why I'm hoping a GW employee, or GW themselves, could make the costs for them to make and ship these models available, so we could judge for ourselves whether or not they're simply being greedy.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

ive always found wayland games to be one of the best places to buy gw stuff from in the uk.. i havent bought direct from gw for awhile now.. and dont plan to!


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

oblivion8 said:


> Well I think the pic is appropriate in this situation. :grin:
> I honestly agree that if the prices keep going up, problems will start emerging...
> I, as many others, having read this, will finish painting my current mini's and then start buying online. (such a damn hassle, but its the princible that counts I suppose..)
> 
> ...


that picture is genius!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Price rises are part of life, trust me i nearly spat my coffee out when i got this years price hike from Royal mail a few months back,what made that pill more bitter was they dont give you compensation when they go on strike and im pretty sure that royal mails price hike will have been part of the reason GW have increased some of there range, after all they have been doing free postage online for best part of a year now, i suppose customers were going to pay for it somewere down the line.
> I cant really support the notion that people can no longer afford the hobby(that sounds awful but read on), this does not actually make sense, if your in the hobby already then you are not obliged to pay anything else to play, the increase in price is only relevant if your building an army and even then it means you just build it slower,which often is a good thing because it gives you time to complete models you already have, ask yourself is every model you own built?painted?based? Think about it, if i decided to build a space marine army starting today and i have say £20 to spend per month on the hobby would a average increase of 13% stop me building the army or does it mean it will just take me longer to complete it ?
> 
> Those who cant afford to start the hobby now will still not be able to afford the hobby next month and its quite likely they couldnt afford to start the hobby 5 years ago, but the main point is that some hobbies are expensive, some are cheap, but your opinion of whats expensive and whats cheap is purely based on what money you have available to you,GW (or most other companies for that matter) does not have to cater to people who cant afford to play,this is a luxury after all.
> ...


Im also a follower of BitsAndKits line, well said:good:


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

They could cut down on packaging and plastic use.

I don't use the instructions, stickers, box etc. The plastic can't be that expensive. I mean all that excess sprue could be melted down and re-used instead of going into the garbage can. 30% of the plastic is actual model, maybe less.

i'm going to check out these sites mentioned, although I don't really need anything

edit: wow GW landraider 69$ Cad VS Wayland landraider 42$ Cad, even with shipping i'd gladly pay


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> It's not the 3 pounds (or six bucks or whatever) that we're upset about. It's the extra 3 pounds in addition to the price increase of last year, and the year before that and so on... prices are going up, our wages are (mostly) staying the same. Something's gotta give.


Yes... But... The other price rises were largely another part of the range. For instance paints books etc. A lot of plastics were raised yes, but they aren't included by the looks of it. Its just bringing up to the same level now.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

As much as i'm not suprised that the prices have gone up, it's just the world we live in now. 

That said, I must admit this news has made me a bit more wary of the price a new army will cost me, and I was considering a new force. 

I guess in a weird way, each time GW raise their prices, it makes the FW stuff seem not so bad :laugh:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

this is just disappointing for me, i was eagerly awaiting new necrons (whenever they appear) and i was thinking of picking up the current dex for fluff and interest reason. with that small price hike however, i think that i wont bother my arse. pity. i really hope that this is a uk only thing, we have been shafted enough in ireland(and other eurozone countries)


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

I won't be buying much now, either. I'll be checking out ebay for more tanks for my traitor guard. I'll be buying more alternative models from other sources, as I never play tournaments anyhow. I've already bought some figures from wargames factory, and they will bulk out my guard. Basically, the word of the day is FOCUS, Fuck Off 'Cos Ur Stupid.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

After calming down from my rage of yesterday and having a decent chat with other customers in GW tonight my opinion has shifted slightly.
I pointed out that we have had a price rise each year for the last few years (it's been the last seven I think), but not every price rise affects every product. Take this one for example, 242 items are going up in price, that is only a tiny part of the range. So each year they increase the price of segments of the range, with some obvious exceptions. 
Admittedly sometimes they do uber shaft us (the two 2008 price rises) but to be fair to them, they realized what they were doing was utter shite and apologized. 

Even though this price rise is a bit of a kick in the teeth the most positive way to look at it is games workshop will make more profit per sale, which leads to them having more money to spend on new releases, updated codices and better figures. With any luck, before the time comes when a tactical squad is £30, GW will have either found a new way to produce the kits which is more cost effective, or they will have found a cheaper material. I think recycling sprues could go a long way towards this. If you could take all your old sprues to a GW to be recycled that would be brilliant.

I think I was wrong in my assumption of GW stores closing. The more realist thing that will happen is we will all just accept the price rise (like we do every year) and be in this same situation next year (and every other year after that). ‘Cos let’s face it, the same thing happened last year, they announced the price rise, we all bitched and moaned, many said they would no longer buy from GW, but from indie stores instead. Many said they would leave the hobby. But what happened at the end of the year? GW had had a good fiscal year, and their shares were up. So despite our complaining, they still came out on top.

Now one day, in the far future, if the price rises continue as they are, we may find ourselves looking at £50 for a land raider. But in all fairness to GW, they have been around for 30 odd years and are the world leaders in their market. I’m pretty sure that they will survive for a long time to come.

None of this is to say I agree with the percentage of the price rises, but at the end of the day, as has been said. This hobby is a luxury and is not aimed at people who can’t afford it. There will always be enough of us who love the hobby enough to keep it afloat. And GW knows this, so they will keep raising prices. 

Is it fair? No, probably not.

Is it justified? Almost certainly not.

Is there anything we can do about it? Sweet F.A. is all we can do. For everyone that leaves the hobby, there will always be new players joining and the dedicated veterans who keep GW afloat on their burly nerd shoulders. 

All this price rise should do is change the way we buy. Think a little more before we buy. Plan our armies to be brought in 500 point chunks so we have a legal force from the start and then don’t have to worry so much about buying more. I don’t know why I was so angry by this rise initially, I’ve got perhaps £165 to spend before I’ve finished three 1500 point armies (all of these purchases are tanks) So yeah, it’s going to take more time for me to buy them, but it also gives me more time to finish painting the rest of those forces.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Reaper, that was extremely well put.

Being in Canada, our prices have been higher than most other countries (except australia I believe), so I hope this doesn't effect us that much. I'll just have to keep using ebay to get killer deals like I am right now (50 bucks for 3 oblits, as opposed to one for $35, I still cant wrap my head around it).

As reaper said, this will just make people think a little more before they buy


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

The good news is they are being a bit nicer by making different tank/platform/MC options all in one box. It's so much easier to get 2-3 possible things by buying only one box. (though you will only get to field one at a time)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Salahaldin said:


> Is there anyone who knows someone, or who knows someone who knows someone who has a position within GW where they could find out things like how much the plastic costs, how much the molds cost, how much the packaging costs, how much the shipping costs, etc. I'm not sure if a GW employee would get in trouble for disclosing information like that, but if not, it'd be useful. If we knew how much it costs to make these products, then we'd be able to see how much of a profit GW is making on all this, and whether these price increases are actually justified.



This information is freely available on the games workshop website, GW are a PLC which means they publicly disclose there accounts every year. 
Again i dont want people to think i am defending GW's price rise (infact if anything it impacts me more than most as my trade price increases too and i will have to pass that increase on too), but petitions and boycots are simply pointless,see the petrol strikes and boycotts to see how far that works, its not for you or I to decide if a the price increase is justified based on the companies balance sheet,its also none of our business how much profit GW is making, the only action open to anyone is simple buy or dont buy. We can be unhappy about the price rise and we could be made more unhappy if they were making mass profits, but by the same token i seriously doubt anyone would have offered to pay more at the till for the products when GW were making a loss a few years back,all people did was bitch about local stores getting closed down even though they only played there and bought online.

GW is not just some simple indie miniature producer, as a company they have overheads the likes of which i cant even comprehend, Just adding 1 member of staff to a company adds thousands of pounds in costs to the company, its more than just wages, its training,its the admin,Human resources,health and safety,uniform,ID tag, desk,phone,computer,it support,chair,software and the list goes on and on, I could go into more detail but hopefully you get the point,which is simply the cost of the "product" is responsible for more than just plastic,box,instructions and shipping, it has to pay for Dorris the canteen lady and jeff who cleans the windows at lenton and numerous other non model related costs.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bitsandkits, you have the reason for the prices being they way they are nailed down to a "T" but it is still a tough pill to swallow. When you open a small box of plastic models that you paid $45 USD for and find that after you assemble them they just don't look like you got a fair deal. (Anyone that disagrees with me should go buy a box of orc biker boys and let me know what you think after you assemble them.) 
Ever just stood back and looked at a set of models and think to yourself, "Those cost HOW MUCH!?!" I have, and it made me a little sick. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy painting, modeling and even playing the game once in a while, but it makes it less enjoyable to me when I feel like I'm getting screwed over when it comes down to price and content.


----------



## Roujheh (Jan 13, 2010)

Why dont the kits come with all the options that the codex offers?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Roujheh said:


> Why dont the kits come with all the options that the codex offers?


To make you buy more kits for extra bitz, of course.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

I dislike the prices of stuff to begin with, and price hikes of any kind, in any country, bother me further. I often buy the cheapest models in the range and then modify them to my needs - Eldar spring to mind. DA and Guardians can be made into a hell-of-a-lot of other models with some green-stuff and sprue carving. But I digress:

The biggest overhead they probably have to deal with is Artists/Sculptors and Writers - they probably get paid by both the original work and any additional assistance they give to the creation of the molds of that work/editing the final printing.

Paintings these days go for $300-$500 on some simple oil for an unknown Painter in the far-reaches of Chicago. Continuing paid work for someone who has been receiving praise for incredibly detailed sculpting work on a miniature scale has to be ridiculous, not to mention the tax on luxury creations, sales, and any other extra pay that GW has to give up for keeping high-priced artists employed.

As for books... model range shots? easy. Fluff? already half done. BUT, could you imagine how hard it would be to create a book, with 6 types of entries, on average 3~5 types of 'items' per entry, making each item individually unique, follow some storyline that has been around since the 80's, 'costing' them point-wise to be balanced in some respect to immediately older works, and deliberately creeping the power *slightly* compared to much older works so that new models will be sold? I mean, honestly, if they didn't power-creep nids for 5th rules, no one would have bought the new models. All these things must go into consideration 4 times a year given how many new ranges they keep producing. Talk about a brain-fry... Those writers/game number cruntchers must earn a ton of cash. I have a hard enough time creating some home-brew balanced rules compared to 2 or 3 current codexes for pricing points - they have to keep it competitive against 7, slightly more powerful than 2, and make sure not to go so far that the next codex can be creep-ed even further.

Then, you have hundreds of stores, hundreds of multi-nation taxes to work through (lawyers are not cheap; lawyers trained for international work? Millions of dollars a year) Stors that need to be maintained, and employees who need to be trained and appropriately compensated.

Wow, they need to keep the cash flowing in. Wow, is a price hike to keep costumers away a poor plan.

That said, even if it is a nieche game, pricing something that keeps any interested customer away is the absolute worst thing you can do. How many army's have, 1 HQ, 2 Troops, 1-2 other fun units, competitively at 1000 pts under $100? I count... none, unless you're massing the cheapest plastic and doing a lot of personal work. Honestly, paying more than $1 per 10 pts is really, really bad - that's my current system of working out what I'll buy, anyway...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree with B&K and what other said about paying all the workers from sales of minis, yes but the other end to this is the product needs to sell to the market they have, yes alot is younger kids buts parents have limits (I know mine did for sure and I had to pay may own way through this hobby). I don't mind it as I can still afford it but it's a big shame for those who have been in it so long and now have to drop out due to price rises.

The main thing that gets to me though as I said before is the fact that they raise prices on a product over 5-7 years old eg DE, at that age a range of minis that haven't been redone they should not be subject to a price rise as they already dont sell well raising it won't help it at all!


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> In my opinion the barriers to entry are simply getting too high, every time I have seen some kid in a GW store looking interested in starting I have seen a parent with them looking at the prices and behind the front of "of course you can get some" there is a look of "why is my son not into something cheaper, like smoking, drinking or a serious drug addiction?"


TBQH, this hobby IS already more expensive than a less than socially acceptable habit. Believe me, I know lol. Dropped more money in 3 weeks just getting started on 40k than I did on 2 months of top shelf good shit.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> ...it has to pay for Dorris the canteen lady and jeff who cleans the windows at lenton and numerous other non model related costs.


Ah, Dorris. I remember when she would sneak an extra dollop of gruel on my begging bowl, her one eye sparkling as she cracked a toothless smile: "I'll be waiting in the back, dearie."

Good times, good times.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

rasolyo said:


> Ah, Dorris. I remember when she would sneak an extra dollop of gruel on my begging bowl, her one eye sparkling as she cracked a toothless smile: "I'll be waiting in the back, dearie."
> 
> Good times, good times.


Lol, i nearly fell off my chair. 

"Doris GW's canteen lady and whore"

we should make a badge or something


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll now be not buying as much for a while I think. It's not that I can't afford it, I only spend a small fraction of my disposable income on Warhammer, it's just that it gets harder to justify the expense to myself when they have price rises massively above inflation every year. It's not really even about the money to me, I just don't like people taking the piss. I've got quite a bit of stuff so I'll be painting and making scenery for a while.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I could either be right or wrong about it, but I really dont think its the price of plastics...
A box of chaos warriors cost 42$ last time I checked, and you get a lot of f**king plasctic in that box if memory serves (3-4 sprues I believe)
Now compare that with buying... i dunno... a box of terminators (60-65$?) and that comes with like what... 2 sprues? and they arent nearly as filled as the warriors. Now there are countless examples of this trend, but I have noticed that gw sometimes sells by the power, and not the material (not true in all cases).

anyways thought I'd post another money related pic, to lighten the mood and what not :grin:


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> but I have noticed that gw sometimes sells by the power, and not the material.


All true...
The stronger the models are in gameplay the more you pay for em. At least that is for warhammer fantasy. Thats why the priciest model usually is the leader of that race or lse the strongest thing in the army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The perception is that the price is based on power but its a tad more complex, its likely that the price is based on sales projections and cost of materials and design costs. Leaders are more pricey because its likely you will only buy one for your army and often because of war gear option and lots of detail and character they take as much to design as a squad. On the flip side the costs of producing plastics should be staying the same or in some cases reducing because of the progress in CAD and rapid prototyping and i have no doubt that the tools are now been cut electronically rather than by a pantographer which is costly in money and time, from what i remember the manual process would take about a week per sprue so something like the eldar falcon would take a month to cut the tool, thats why fifteen years ago a plastic tank kit was such a huge deal and cost the best part of £20


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Sometimes I think a senial monkey can do a better job than the current staff. They release FAQs on important questions years later, their Dexes have half bake rules and wording, they have entries for units with no Models at all (Storm Ravens, Tervigons, Spore pods, Thunder Wolves anyone?), and despite what the public wants (DE, Necs, Chaos Legions, ect.) they do thier what some jack ass thinks is best (Marines, Marines, Marines).

Also this talk about the game being a luxary is complete BS in the extreme. Isnt that what got them into debt to begin with? They treated it as a Hobby not a buissness? if its a buissness they should act like it. See what would reasonbly sell more and at a affordible price so more people buy. Look at Wal-mart for gods sake. Look at Fast Food Chains with Dollar Menus. Low prices equal BIG win. Higher Prices means people will look the otherway or look at cheaper Products. Oh well.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> ...its likely that the price is based on sales projections and cost of materials and design costs. Leaders are more pricey because its likely you will only buy one for your army and often because of war gear option and lots of detail and character they take as much to design as a squad.


That's always been my suspicion on the pricing. Some units cost to produce, but there's no denying that any healthily sane person will probably stop buying units after having several thousand points worth in an army. Unless they like sitting around tables for days at a time. In a standard mission if you get 3 heavy support options I can run out and put down $150 and buy 3 Falcons/Prism's and after I do that I wont really have a reason to spend any more...

Oh wait free tank-glorifying-expansion incoming! Explains why it's free. Then again I don't think apoc is a worthy investment and while I like planet strike for having terrain rules there's really no attempt to balance them for general value. So it evens out a bit.

Making units like the Avatar look tough I'm sure took some effort and the fact that I'm likely o only have a need for one period sort of makes the $35 price point logical. However seeing as it's almost dwarfed by simple marine terminators I would certainly say that the production cost has little to do with the price. Maybe if the thing was twice it's current size, which would be nice.

Though I will likely go to the same discounted sources as before if I really need to buy any new units. The above tank example I actually only spent $4ish on, but that was luck!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Sometimes I think a senial monkey can do a better job than the current staff. They release FAQs on important questions years later, their Dexes have half bake rules and wording, they have entries for units with no Models at all (Storm Ravens, Tervigons, Spore pods, Thunder Wolves anyone?), and despite what the public wants (DE, Necs, Chaos Legions, ect.) they do thier what some jack ass thinks is best (Marines, Marines, Marines).
> 
> Also this talk about the game being a luxary is complete BS in the extreme. Isnt that what got them into debt to begin with? They treated it as a Hobby not a buissness? if its a buissness they should act like it. See what would reasonbly sell more and at a affordible price so more people buy. Look at Wal-mart for gods sake. Look at Fast Food Chains with Dollar Menus. Low prices equal BIG win. Higher Prices means people will look the otherway or look at cheaper Products. Oh well.


Why are some people so proud of these huge damaging corporations?, Companies like wall mart seriously damage your economy,they make profits at the expense of almost everyone and thing they are in contact with and have massive political influence. Also if they are selling it cheap they bought it cheap, which means everyone other than wal mart got screwed over, more companies go under supplying to large companies than supplying any other market.Plus do you honestly think Wal-mart never has a price increase? Are walmarts prices the same as when they opened the fist store? i would be willing to go out on a limb and say that your walmart store increased some of its prices on some of its items while im typing this email, Why if thats the case can praise there business model but be angry when GW do the same?They are both retail companies, they both have overheads,they both have share holders and investors who want a return on there money, both companies need to make profit, GW sell small volumes to a niche market and will always be "expensive", walmart will sell huge volumes,destroy local economies,filter its profits offshore and screw many of its suppliers out of business.

Selling cheap only works if you can shift serious volume, to get volume sales you need a market,and it might be a shock to learn that regardless of cost this hobby isnt in the top ten things people need in everyday life like many of the things you can find in a walmart, i would go as far as say it isnt even in the top ten hobbys, i could survey a thousand people on the street and if i found one that is a 40k player then i have found the exception to the rule.

Again i dont agree with the price rise,far from it, but price rises are inevitable,these toys we all love are really not worth getting all irate about, even if i wasnt in the privileged position i am in, i wouldnt be paying GW store price for my models, i shop around for everything i buy, dvd's,games,clothes,insurance or even food, spending 5 mins checking out a few websites can save you a fortune,it would be no different if i were buying models.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

View attachment 6207


Well guys the shit has hit the fan and GW has ass raped us again.

There will be a Price Increase in the US new pricing takes effect May 31st

They list all the product line and first 145 items are LOTR and the increases are almost all on metal blisters going form 22 to 24.75.


Some Highlights
AOBR for to 90 Dollars that is crazy pricing that is an increase of 15 dollars 
Battle Missions goes to 29.00
Catachans go to 24.75 ? why?
CSM go to 37.25
Codex's go to 29 form 25.00
Predator goes to 44.50
Land Raider goes to 62.00
Defiler - 62.00
Vindicator - 44.50
Wraithlord - 44.5
Wave serpent - 44.5
Cadian's - 24.75
Tactical Squad - 37.25
Assault Squad - 29.75
Ironclad - 44.50
Ork Boyz - 24.75
Battlewagon - 62.00
Hammerhead - 44.5
Skyray - 44.50
Army books - 29.00

Those are the highlights

I hope this does not make people freak out:scare:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

im glad im not living in the US, i think ill probably buy a landraider in a weeks time before they increase to £37.50


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

And they can't even give us decent stuff for vanilla marines. Damnit, is it too hard to pose them properly if you're going to charge 40 bucks a squad?!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Time to be awkward and stick up for Games Workshop.

Keep in mind that Games Workshop are floated on the stock exchange, so their first duty is to their share holders. Consequently like any company they want to reduce costs and maximise profits, hence the rise in prices.

Remember that they've had to deal with any number of legal issues, from copyright infringement, to loss of sales (however temporary) from imitation products. All of this will have an impact on profits, so they have to raise prices to make up for it.

I'm also going to point out that the increases are nothing compared to what some companies do when increasing prices.

Finally I'm going to point out, especially to those of you in the UK, that Games Workshop have been opening lots of new stores recently, well the cost for that has to be borne somehow.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been purchasing Warhammer Fantasy and 40k products for 11 years now and can honestly say that every dollar I've invested has been worth it. I have 8-11 year old Tyranids, Necrons, and Dark Eldar armies and a 4 year old Eldar army just to name a few. My Tyranids army is a $1,000 investment that has paid for itself 4 times over. I don't need to buy new Tyranids models, just a book every 4 years or so and I can keep playing. This product is far superior to any video game console, used car, collectible card game, piece of cheap furniture or anything else that I've paid for of equivalent cost.

Unfortunately for Gamesworkshop the business loses a lot of money to imitation models, and ebay. Its not hard to find a great deal on an army if you search for it in the right places especially considering that the product retains majority value after several years and in some case's may increase in value. 

Gamesworkshop has a strangle hold on the market for table top miniature war games. They're in a good position to increase sales price's and slowly force people out of the hobby who cannot afford it. The same people who turn to ebay for alot of their purchases. Eventually when Gamesworkshop has the target client that they want the other aspects of the hobby can improve.

Don't believe me? Netflix destroyed the movie rental agency in less then 5 years and will consume move theaters in the same amount of time. Free Downloadable music has hurt the music industry forcing bands to jack up the prices of concerts and merchandise to supplement the lose of records sales. Even video games are expected to go digital around 2013 to get back profit loss as a result of piracy and trade ins. There's a whole lot of corporate shmucks coming up with solutions that nobody likes to combat loss of sales.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

The reason GW are increasing their prices is because of inflation and rising production costs. Evey company does it from time to time, as an experiment go to the super market and look at some of the prices for things like milk and bread, then go back to that same super market six to twelve months later and you'll notice that the prices have gone up. If you want to get shitty with someone, then get shitty with your employer for not raising your pay to match inflation and the rising prices of commodities.


----------



## TripleJ7007 (Apr 24, 2010)

Times like these I feel no regret buying from Ebay. I try to remain neutral on many things concerning GW. I understand the releasing of codex's randomly. I understand the pricing for power/material, ex. Terminators costing more than a box of warriors. 

This price hike is getting old though. I would love to get my nephews into 40k but if the prices just keep going up and up why bother getting them interested in something I cant afford? 

I hope that this price hike causes sales to go down. Hopefully then maybe someone in GW will wake up and pull their heads out. 
Realistically? They'll be like every other entertainment company (music, Video games, movie) and instead of realizing shitty products and BS pricing equals unhappy consumer and do something to fix it, they will just blame piracy and raise prices more.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that people are exaggerating it waaay too much. I mean, I've been in the hobby for 4 years, and seen 4 price rises, once per year I believe. Now, to be fair I have embraced each price rise, because they have to pay for the stores, making the models (it's a lot more than what people think, considering the moulds generally cost a HUGE amount to manufacture, and since its not a widely used product they have to have the costs up...). The machinery they have to buy to do it, the injection moulding machines they also cost a small fortune and you don't think they use one per army do you? Honestly it costs a fortune to do everything they do, like any business they've got to get the money from somwhere. 

Also, if this is such a hobby, then I'm sure that people will find ways of getting their models for cheaper prices, I don't think that many of you will give up, am I right? And if I am right, stop complaining.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Its not just GW products everything has been going up in price. A magazine I buy use to be £1.80 2 years ago and now its £2.50.

There is a pack of Biscuits I like which has also gone up by £1.30 in two years.

I understand the metals going up some I know use to be able to get a ton of stainless steel for £950 in 2008 and now in 2010 its £1200 thats scrap value not refined and thats stainless.
The price of fuel is going up as well as large tax on lorries using Motorways and driving into London.
It all adds up

If you cant afford the new GW prices us Dark Sphere ( cheapest UK store I have seen) even with the price rise you still pay alot less than the GW prices before the price rise.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I actually kind of have to agree that the price hikes are getting to be a bit too much...

I remember 10 years ago, back arund 2nd edition of 40k, A codex cost £10 and you got 150pages for your money... Now the same codex will costs you £15, so its technically a 50% price hike.

The same with metals... Mephiston for instance, I bought him 10 years ago for about £7.50... Now he's £12. so nearly a 50% price hike. 

A box of 10 plastic tactical marines also cost £10... so thats 100% more...

Now admitedly the models are much more complex and detailed then 10 years ago... but your forgetting that maufacturing costs are far cheaper, as are materials. You've got people claiming they've got to buy the machine etc, but they've had the machines for years now, and will have just upgraded the moulds as the system of how they're made hasn't changed. 

Petrol may have gone up, wages might have gone up... but enough to warent that much of a price hike over the years?


----------



## davylove21 (May 14, 2010)

Obviously it sucks to see a price rise but it's annoying that it seems so carefully selected across the board. If it was a cost covering measure, surely there would be a percentage rise that wouldn't result in such well rounded rises of £2 on a Dreadnought or £3 on the scouts.

That's what annoys me. Feels like they're using the recession to claim plastic isn't cheap anymore and we must all pay them extra quids so that they can use XP's calculator and sack any accountants and make even more money out of those unfortunate enough to really like Warhammer.

Price decrease = never going to happen. 40k/WFB players = Cash cows to be milked. A lot of us seem to cut them FAR too much slack


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Talos said:


> Its not just GW products everything has been going up in price. A magazine I buy use to be £1.80 2 years ago and now its £2.50.
> 
> There is a pack of Biscuits I like which has also gone up by £1.30 in two years.












That explains the price rise of many items in Britain - the pound is worth less than two years ago, compared to the US and most other currencies. Anything sourced from outside (especially fuel, and raw materials) will be more expensive.

Still doesn't explain the GW price rises outside of the UK of course...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

maddermax said:


> That explains the price rise of many items in Britain - the pound is worth less than two years ago, compared to the US and most other currencies. Anything sourced from outside (especially fuel, and raw materials) will be more expensive.
> 
> Still doesn't explain the GW price rises outside of the UK of course...


yes it does


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> yes it does


Not really. The materials are sourced from overseas, produced overseas and sold overseas from the UK. As such, the price of the respective economies where it was made and sold would be the main factor in what profits were regained by GW.

In terms of GBPs (as it's a UK company), GW should be getting more revenue from overseas sales, without having to increase it's prices, as people paying in USD in US stores would be paying more in converted pounds than they were when the GBP was high. GW would only be out in the local market, as it's paying more in GBP for it's products sourced from overseas, while they're being sold for the same price as they were when the pound was better.

There might be other factors at play (price of plastic, general inflation, respective currency price of producing/buying nations), but that's not really to do with the pounds problems. Still, 13% average rise seems awfully high to me...

At least, that's as far as I can work out....

/not an economist, so I might be wrong.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> I actually kind of have to agree that the price hikes are getting to be a bit too much...
> 
> I remember 10 years ago, back arund 2nd edition of 40k, A codex cost £10 and you got 150pages for your money... Now the same codex will costs you £15, so its technically a 50% price hike.
> 
> ...


Sorry but your memory is a little rose tinted

firstly codex were priced at £15 12 years ago and none of the second edition or even third edition codex come anywere near 150 pages, many of them didnt break 60 pages. 
some codexes actually got cheaper in third and fourth editions at £12 and £10 but that was due to the introduction of a higher page count of newer codex but again they stayed around £15.

£10 for a tactical squad ten years ago? more like £15 and the tactical squad being used now is the same as the one being used in 2000 with the change made on the weapon sprue.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

maddermax said:


> Not really. The materials are sourced from overseas, produced overseas and sold overseas from the UK. As such, the price of the respective economies where it was made and sold would be the main factor in what profits were regained by GW.
> 
> In terms of GBPs (as it's a UK company), GW should be getting more revenue from overseas sales, without having to increase it's prices, as people paying in USD in US stores would be paying more in converted pounds than they were when the GBP was high. GW would only be out in the local market, as it's paying more in GBP for it's products sourced from overseas, while they're being sold for the same price as they were when the pound was better.
> 
> ...


The price in the UK is the base price, the price all other prices are worked from, so if our price goes up the rest of the worlds price will go up at some point, its cheaper for GW to produce some items in the states for that market but most of the products on sale around the world are still produced in the UK, though a larger portion seems to be moving to china all the time.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

actually the thin codexs were £8

but not 150 pages, they were £12

10 years ago the tactical squad was £12

The other problem is the new tory government wants to up VAT to 20% so prices will rise even more, (GW produce in the UK so they will pass the rise on to even those abroad) They have also kept the new national insurance tax rise, which means things are going to cost more and people are going to have less money to spend. Overall it means that this is a really bad time to rise prices


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Sorry but your memory is a little rose tinted
> 
> firstly codex were priced at £15 12 years ago and none of the second edition or even third edition codex come anywere near 150 pages, many of them didnt break 60 pages.
> some codexes actually got cheaper in third and fourth editions at £12 and £10 but that was due to the introduction of a higher page count of newer codex but again they stayed around £15.
> ...



Actually, yours is wrong. The second ed Codex Chaos was 145 pages, and its still got the sticky label one the back of it from my local GW store here in the UK that says it cost me £9.99. I'll admit that I may be wrong on some page counts, but my old Codex Angels of Death cost me £9.99 too and is 120 pages.

Same with the Tac Marines, the box still has its sticky label saying £9.99.

That said, you really can't deny that metal has nearly double in price for some models.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

maddermax said:


> The materials are sourced from overseas, produced overseas and sold overseas from the UK. As such, the price of the respective economies where it was made and sold would be the main factor in what profits were regained by GW.


Its a good point that considering its just reminded me, that for instance the Citadel Paint range is currently made in China... somewhere production costs are dirt cheap. 

Back when I started it was £1 a pot when they were made in the UK, and £1.50 for metalics... Moving production to China has really hyped the prices about 100%?


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> View attachment 6207
> 
> 
> Well guys the shit has hit the fan and GW has ass raped us again.
> ...



Do you have a link to quotes of all the US prices? Just wondering where you heard it from...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

this doesnt have the price change list but gives a rough idea of what the possible prices could be 
http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2010/05/gw-news-price-increases-reach-usa.html


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

See this is why I deliberately choose armies with few models since it is cheaper this way. Next army a nec force woth 3 monoliths!!!

Any way it could be worse. What GW could do is launch a proper worldwide campaign like the EoT and SoC from the good old days. I do not want to see Medusa V again!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Actually, yours is wrong. The second ed Codex Chaos was 145 pages, and its still got the sticky label one the back of it from my local GW store here in the UK that says it cost me £9.99. I'll admit that I may be wrong on some page counts, but my old Codex Angels of Death cost me £9.99 too and is 120 pages.
> 
> Same with the Tac Marines, the box still has its sticky label saying £9.99.
> 
> That said, you really can't deny that metal has nearly double in price for some models.


that codex came out 14 years ago and was more the exception than the rule, im not saying you didnt get more bang for your buck back then, im just saying your time lines out.
personally the one that brings it home is the current terminator squad was released exactly 5 years ago (april 2005) and was £20


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'll admit, maybe my timings a little out, but its still a massive cost increase we've had over the years. 

As said though, with that example with the terminators... have costs really risen so much that they warrent a 25% price increase over such a short time?


----------



## davylove21 (May 14, 2010)

Isn't one of their selling points to potential new store-owners that the user base is extremely dedicated and keeps coming back? It's a nice way to say "Warhammer junkies can't get enough".

If you're the only man selling heroin in Glasgow, you're going to up the prices and watch the money roll in.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

Kobrakai said:


> As much as i'm not suprised that the prices have gone up, it's just the world we live in now.
> 
> That said, I must admit this news has made me a bit more wary of the price a new army will cost me, and I was considering a new force.
> 
> I guess in a weird way, each time GW raise their prices, it makes the FW stuff seem not so bad :laugh:


I just checked it... OMFG!!!

XV8 crisis suit (w/ equipment- MP, PR, FB, and Shield) at thewarstore.com (WHOLESALE BITZ PLACE!!)

$25.45

XV84, '81, '89 at FW-

$29.09

so for <$4 extra I can get it really cool from FW!? :shok:

really thier all pretty much '8s- you can use 'em for whatever, the outside equipment (besides weapons) is just cake

other thing I wanted to say- this won't really hurt GW, they'll still be making $ from retailers. It _will_ hurt your FLGS!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Actually, you set up competition, undercut the prices, and steal all of business from them by being able to sell the same product cheaper while your still making a profit.

More sales = more profits. Even if your selling if for less.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Actually, you set up competition, undercut the prices, and steal all of business from them by being able to sell the same product cheaper while your still making a profit.
> 
> More sales = more profits. Even if your selling if for less.


 You realise they wouldn't licence it to you right? When it comes to IP based products like this, It's like trying to undercut an Author by selling his own books cheaper - you're not allowed to, you'd still have to pay the author money, and that's assuming they allow you to make copies. You can't undercut them by selling their own proprietry game.

Or do you mean create a new game that isn't GW based, like warmachine, or some of the other dozen options for wargaming out there?

You could create models which look similar to GW models, with Cosmic Marines, Deathrons, orcoids and Elvar, but you'd probably be sued if you didn't make them quite different, and customers would be turned off by not being able to play in most competitions or in stores. At any rate, there are some stores who sell similar enough products that people use them like that anyway, so you'd have to be in competition with them too.

Then end point is that GW products would be popular even with large price hikes, because they are well known, widely played, and decent systems. However, each price rise does force people to look at how much they are spending on the system, and think of getting out or switching to a different system.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

ARMY BOOKS GOING UP?

Fucking cunts, those were the one things excluded from the lower tax costs, and now you're putting them up +17% WITH A NEW EDITION coming out?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Ascendant said:


> Do you have a link to quotes of all the US prices? Just wondering where you heard it from...


Heres the link.

http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?p=74931#post74931


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

The inevitable UK VAT rise to 20% will also be fun! Not GW's fault of course, but that will also add the hurt....


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I and a lot of guys at my local club are moving over to Warmachine and Hordes. The models aren't incredibly cheap but they are definately cheaper and you need far fewer to have a really good game. 

GW need to have a thorough rethink of their pricing system and make it less arbitrary and more logical. Look at boxes on a sku by sku basis rather than working in broad sweeping strokes. I think £20 for a Marine tactical squad is realistic but £25 for a Empire Greatsword unit is ridiculous.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> I and a lot of guys at my local club are moving over to Warmachine and Hordes. The models aren't incredibly cheap but they are definately cheaper and you need far fewer to have a really good game.
> 
> GW need to have a thorough rethink of their pricing system and make it less arbitrary and more logical. Look at boxes on a sku by sku basis rather than working in broad sweeping strokes. I think £20 for a Marine tactical squad is realistic but £25 for a Empire Greatsword unit is ridiculous.


Sorry but i cant grasp your logic, how is buying loads of models and rules for a new game cheaper than playing the game with the models and rules you already own?
and the two GW kits you mentioned are not in the increase?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Lots of Gamers in Aus are going ape-shit just thinking about the increase in costs. It beggars belief (to me) that people are still paying full retail here..I just ordered 3 new manticore/deathstrike kits from Overseas, and with p&h they work out to A$47 each..almost half price.

It wouldn't surprise me to see GW Aus be absorbed into another market, which is a shame because the majority of Stores here are cool places to go to.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

HOBO said:


> Lots of Gamers in Aus are going ape-shit just thinking about the increase in costs. It beggars belief (to me) that people are still paying full retail here..I just ordered 3 new manticore/deathstrike kits from Overseas, and with p&h they work out to A$47 each..almost half price.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GW Aus be absorbed into another market, which is a shame because the majority of Stores here are cool places to go to.


it's ridiculous what we pay, something like +A$15 on each product cause of P&H, but they sell it at that price. it's murder


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> It wouldn't surprise me to see GW Aus be absorbed into another market, which is a shame because the majority of Stores here are cool places to go to


I don't think GW cares about their stores in the normal sense. I am pretty sure most stores do not make a profit and probably lose money on a yearly bases. However, it is one of the few ways they get new people into the game which seems to be their focus in recent times. They probably just take consider the loss as part of the cost of marketing. With a price hike, whether you buy the product from the GW site/store or a get it at half price from and independent, GW in the end still gets the same amount in the end.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Sorry but i cant grasp your logic, how is buying loads of models and rules for a new game cheaper than playing the game with the models and rules you already own?
> and the two GW kits you mentioned are not in the increase?


Very true, if you already have a sizeable collection what difference does it make? It is certainly cheaper than starting a new game system. So you have to pay a few £s more per purchase, at the end of the day its not absurd, and the last time I checked GW was a business not a charity. As discussed in a previous thread, their profit margins aren't great and since there is always pressure on them to release more and more stuff the costs of production are always going to increase year on year. Furthermore, inflation was really low this time last year and has now increased back to pre-recession levels, so price rises were always going to happen.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

dobbins said:


> Very true, if you already have a sizeable collection what difference does it make? It is certainly cheaper than starting a new game system. So you have to pay a few £s more per purchase, at the end of the day its not absurd, and the last time I checked GW was a business not a charity. As discussed in a previous thread, their profit margins aren't great and since there is always pressure on them to release more and more stuff the costs of production are always going to increase year on year. Furthermore, inflation was really low this time last year and has now increased back to pre-recession levels, so price rises were always going to happen.


It is totally absurd.

they are pieces of plastic- not complex pieces of machinery

assuming someone just getting into the game, the price of a battleforce (not even enough to table a decent army) is as much as a used X-box 360.

then this new player has to get a codex ('cuz pirating's illeagal) and frankly the battleforce sucks, and half of them don't even have an :hq: choice, so he'll have to get a couple more kits, then he'll have to assemble and paint them himself (time=$, labor=$, paint=$, glue=$) it adds up quick

at this point I'd like to remind you that THEY ARE PEICES OF PLASTIC!! not pre-painted, not pre-assembled, hot off the mass-produced press capable of making untold amounts an hour for pennies, there's no shortage of supply, and (debatably) a shortage in demand.

every economic rule in existance screams that these should be included in crackerjack boxes and happymeals along with a baseball card, but GW, in thier arrogant pantshittery, chooses to ignore that.

I play D&D too, and I expect to pay a little more for IP rights, but this is getting ridiculous.

there are other, bigger companies that wouldn't dare charge this much (WOTC among them)

in summary: real world says "X-box 360 + IP rights > plastic + IP rights" GW says "fuck that"


----------



## Artificer Armour (Jan 2, 2009)

The last price rise, GW said plastic models wouldn't be affected and that only metal and resin models would go up, but plastic models went up by £2 at least. And its bad enough paying vat


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Emet said:


> It is totally absurd.
> 
> they are pieces of plastic- not complex pieces of machinery
> 
> ...


WOTC as in "Wizards of the Coast?" As in "That'll be $3.19 for fifteen bits of paper with little pictures on them"?

You can apply the logic of "material costs" to a lot of things. It doesn't cost $110 to make a pair of nike sneakers, you're buying an image. Admittedly, they are just turning a horrendous profit because they can. 
For GW, it doesn't cost $3.50 for each space marine you buy... But how else are are they going to pay the artists, the writers, the developers, the mould makers? You're paying for more than just the plastic. And yeah, some of that money is probably just lining Jervis Johnson's pockets... but not all of it.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Emet said:


> every economic rule in existance screams that these should be included in crackerjack boxes and happymeals along with a baseball card, but GW, in thier arrogant pantshittery, chooses to ignore that.


Not sure about that.

£6.7m pofit is not massive for a company with global reach, who has lots of licensed products like books and video games. I know they are pieces of plastic and pewter, but there is great demand for GW products, above everyone else's, so they supply them at a price to reflect that. If you don't like it play another system which is cheaper and miss out on the fun, no one forces you to play with GWs figures. 

Their accounts are freely available since they are publicly traded, and if you read them you'll see that they are not screwing anyone over, and you'll see that they have managed to turn a loss into a profit in recent years. I am happy in the fact that they survived the recession and this means that I still have somewhere to play every Thursday night, if I have to pay a bit more for the privilege then so be it. 

Edit http://uk.reuters.com/business/quotes/incomeStatement?symbol=GAW.L


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

An appeal to the masses (since a few can't change didly these days),
please, Heresy community, if you want to help force the prices down, send GW an e-mail or a letter. Here's the one i wrote, if you want to copy it. Just send in your opinions about these shenanigans:

I'd like to inquire why you guys are raising the prices of your miniatures again, and so drastically. These prices are now putting immense pressure upon those in the hobby to gather funds to buy, now, a single product. Imagine a newcomer to the hobby: he is going to look at the shiny art and paint jobs on the army boxes and battleforces and will grab at one of the troop boxes just within reach. That $20 in his pocket is barely going to buy a blister pack at this point. Wow, this will mean an army will cost around $500. What student is able to get into the hobby with those kind of expectations? What adult has $500 lying around to purchase these miniatures? To me it seems quite unreasonable. I understand that GW is a perfect monopoly in its field; I understand that you *should* charge the most that the market will allow. What I don't understand is charging more than that. This increase is stretching past that market value. I would like to ask, please reconsider your price increase, for the good of the hobby, for the good of your customers.


----------



## catacan (Nov 29, 2008)

This is amazing, i only just started getting through my drawers of unpainted models, and now i am set to have even more time to finish them, how considerate Gw, you are saving my marriage.

But there again, the fun for me is going down to the local store, finding a new model or two thinking yeah this will work for conversion etc and doing it.
Now to even do that i am paying maybe a minimum of £5 extra, so forget helping out gw further by converting or even buying the original models, off to ebay it is for me 

I still remember back in the 90s when i got a set of terminators for £15 and normal squads for a tenner or less, 20 years on and i had to go get a mortgage to balance my new army 

I usually buy a new army every year maybe sooner if i get bored, just means i have to be focused on what i have for now, or start stripping them down to redo better


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

dobbins said:


> Not sure about that.
> 
> £6.7m pofit is not massive for a company with global reach, who has lots of licensed products like books and video games. I know they are pieces of plastic and pewter, but there is great demand for GW products, above everyone else's, so they supply them at a price to reflect that. If you don't like it play another system which is cheaper and miss out on the fun, no one forces you to play with GWs figures.
> 
> ...


none of that shows what would happen if they lowered their pricis- take me for example. they are not getting a dime out of me, because I can't afford anything they have to offer. I hear "I would love to get an actual army but the price..." all the time. If GW lowered the price to sane levels, they could definately depend on a flood of new players to balance the books (me included!)

right now, I can't afford anything. I want an XV8, if I can't afford an army I at least want that. so I look at GW site and it's $25 so I go off to E-bay, Amzon, and Bitz sites in search of a better price. eventually my travels lead me to the new pricetag of $14 and free shipping. I consider buying it purely for the savings, then say "wait a minute, this is _still_ totally insane! it's a plastic model! for that price I could get four used videogames I've had my eye on (including a 40k one) from the same site!" and I don't buy either of them

if GW is going to charge these prices, they better invest more heavily in their video game branch, because no one's going to buy a $500 army when they can play the game for <$200 (all new stuff).

if it was better quality, it'd be justified. I could see a pre-assembled, pre-painted line going for these prices. but it's not.

what are we paying GW to do? pour plastic into a mold? play around on auto-cad? as opposed to the video game which takes years to develop, using auto-cad a new model (to GW standards) could take a week. so me, with my wanted XV8, am paying for my share of a weeks worth of playing on auto cad, a computer-made mold, and machine-poured plastic.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Emet said:


> none of that shows what would happen if they lowered their pricis- take me for example. they are not getting a dime out of me, because I can't afford anything they have to offer. I hear "I would love to get an actual army but the price..." all the time. If GW lowered the price to sane levels, they could definately depend on a flood of new players to balance the books (me included!)
> 
> right now, I can't afford anything. I want an XV8, if I can't afford an army I at least want that. so I look at GW site and it's $25 so I go off to E-bay, Amzon, and Bitz sites in search of a better price. eventually my travels lead me to the new pricetag of $14 and free shipping. I consider buying it purely for the savings, then say "wait a minute, this is _still_ totally insane! it's a plastic model! for that price I could get four used videogames I've had my eye on (including a 40k one) from the same site!" and I don't buy either of them
> 
> ...


All I can really think to say in response to this kind of thinking is, "Why are you even here and playing GW games if you can't stand anything about the company?"


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> All I can really think to say in response to this kind of thinking is, "Why are you even here and playing GW games if you can't stand anything about the company?"


I would love to get an actual army but the price...

I really do belive GW has a good product- something that, if they play thier cards right, they can make a lot of profit from, that I would buy.

I really would like to collect an army. even unpainted, unassembled etc. and even in the upper price range. but not _that_ upper! when I can get the entire video game retail (DOWII), for less than a single model retail- we've got a problem.

this game should be inexpensive enough to be available to high schoolers and beyond. if GW does that, their fan base will grow quickly. 

if they don't... well the price rise will price some people out, which will lower sales. the loss taken by that will force a price rise. the price rise will price some people out, which will lower sales. the loss taken by that will force a price rise. etc. etc. untill even the most hardcore fans are priced out- then 40k will die, and I don't want to see that happen. GW needs a wake-up call, a reminder that, at the end of the day, they are pouring plastic into a mold.

what they _I_ would reccomend is a "hook product" something inexpensive to get players into the game with a halfway decent force. like a cheap, but effective battlefoce- a minimum FOC killteam for cheap. Basically take AoBR, sell both the ork and marine forces sepratly for half the price, then have similar forces for each army. Then raise proces on the "big, bad" stuff, like railheads, DPs, Termies. the cheap thing'll get new players into the game, allow lower-budget players to play, while still maintaning a high-end item.
but raising prices for the minimum stuff just blocks new players from coming in, and new players = $


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ragnar said:


> An appeal to the masses (since a few can't change didly these days),
> please, Heresy community, if you want to help force the prices down, send GW an e-mail or a letter. Here's the one i wrote, if you want to copy it. Just send in your opinions about these shenanigans:
> 
> I'd like to inquire why you guys are raising the prices of your miniatures again, and so drastically. These prices are now putting immense pressure upon those in the hobby to gather funds to buy, now, a single product. Imagine a newcomer to the hobby: he is going to look at the shiny art and paint jobs on the army boxes and battleforces and will grab at one of the troop boxes just within reach. That $20 in his pocket is barely going to buy a blister pack at this point. Wow, this will mean an army will cost around $500. What student is able to get into the hobby with those kind of expectations? What adult has $500 lying around to purchase these miniatures? To me it seems quite unreasonable. I understand that GW is a perfect monopoly in its field; I understand that you *should* charge the most that the market will allow. What I don't understand is charging more than that. This increase is stretching past that market value. I would like to ask, please reconsider your price increase, for the good of the hobby, for the good of your customers.


Nice letter, maybe too nice. Here is a copy of the one I wrote to them.


To whom this may concern,

I m inquiring for information regarding weather or not Games Workshop has a dedicated finance and loan branch? I would like to start a new Blood Angels army and would be interested in taking out a third mortgage against my home through your company to make my gaming and hobby dream become a reality. I trust your interest rates are reasonable and on par with the other financial institutions offering loans at this time and that the terms and conditions are reasonable. I have included my credit score reports, a full legal background check and a list of personal and work related references along with a copy of the necessary paperwork that was filed in triplicate with the department of entertainment and hobbies. I have also included my portfolio of past works so you can be confident that the loan you extend to me for the purchase of your models will not be a high risk venture. I will be taking the time to properly assemble, undercoat, paint, wash, highlight, base and varnish all models for this new army to the highest standards that I can accomplish. Any further touch up's will be done with the highest level of scrutiny my eyes can allow. I will not allow the models to be knocked over or dropped by clumsy, fat children who can't keep their hands to themselves. These models will be held in an electronically locked, soft foam lined, bullet proof case that will be handcuffed to a trained and licensed armed bodyguard when they are removed from the banks vault that I have reserved for their safe keeping. 
I believe I have covered all the required bases and would graciously ask for such loan at this time.

Yours truly, 
Unforgiven302


Here is the reply I received:

*Dear Mr. Unforgiven302,

Thank you for your interest in acquiring a loan through Games Workshop. Your painting skill and time invested into our hobby were more than enough to warrant a loan but we were are unable to authorize your request at this time due to your sub par credit score of 845. We can only authorize loans to those who's score exceeds that of 900. We wish you continued luck in your Warhammer ventures and you use us for all your paint and hobby needs. 

Sincerely,
Games Workshop
Loans and monopolization department*


(joking of course...)


----------



## eupluvian (May 13, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Here is the reply I received:
> 
> *Dear Mr. Unforgiven302,
> 
> ...


Awesome. :laugh:

At least someone has a sense of humour there. That or they've got more than a few of these and finally cracked.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

eupluvian said:


> Awesome. :laugh:
> 
> At least someone has a sense of humour there. That or they've got more than a few of these and finally cracked.


it was a joke on my end, not theirs.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that the main problem for GW is the computer software they have started using to make their models is stupidly expensive (My dad uses it as an engineer) and while it may be the way forward in the future it has impacted the cost of the miniatures as to make them far to expensive for most especially during a global recession.
I've not bought a new gw model in almost a year and to be honest after 20+ years gaming I have more than enough to keep me going for some time yet, I might buy some new stuff one day but at the moment there are more important things in life.


----------



## eupluvian (May 13, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> it was a joke on my end, not theirs.


Ah. touche.....

Thought it was too good.


----------



## Maximillan Von Thadd (May 30, 2010)

Hi there. I've not really posted much about this, but I did take the time to troll through and read much of what was posted here.
Global economic recession. Yeah, that's what we have.
True enough, GW raises prices every year. 
As for hobby centers closing because of it? I've seen it happen. It takes time though. So a price increase last year, might mean a store closing early this year. Local Gw store did just that earlier this year. At first upper management thought the problem was the staff at that store. It wasn't, but the upper level goons fired all of them and replaced them all the same. Between the staffing issues, and the horrible management of a certain GW goon who's, somewhat gratifyingly, no longer employed by GW, and the price increase, that store was doomed. 
If it's GW's intent to move to online distribution only, this is a path to that end. Most of the comments I read here lead me to believe that the smarter hobbyist will order online for a discount. Imagine how much money GW would save with only a skeleton crew to ship things? No more stores, no more customer service, ( not that they have much of that as is.) no more having to do anything but sit back and get paid...
Is it a good path? I don't think so. Alienating your hardcore veteran gamers, who will pay through the rectum for product, is not a good idea. If Gw only wants new players attached to mommy's wallet, they'll need to remember that a child's memory can be short. If somethings not fun, or beyond their reach, they'll move on to something else.
In truth, I don't believe Gamesworkshop gives a crap what we think, or would be concerned if we took our hobbying money elsewhere. Disposable hobbyists all. 
My total hobbying funds spent over the twenty plus years I've played this game; Unknown.....but several thousands at this point, I'm certain.
If every veteran gamer is the same, and intends to carry on much the same way, that's quite a bit of pocket change to turn their nose up at.
Short sighted of them.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Closing stores is always a bad idea for several reasons:

1. No 'passing foot trafic'. The ammount of times I've been in my local store, and even in the poor possition it is, away from the main town center shopping routes, that someones walked in to 'just have a look around as it seems interesting', and ended up buying something or being talked into comming back when they have more time is amazing. I'd be able to buy an entire army if I had £1 for every time its happened.

2. No-where for the players to go and meet up, hence, one less place for players to be introduced to veterans and talk about the hobby.

3. No-where to see the product before you buy it. As good as the online store may be, alot of people prefer being able to see what they're buying before they buy it, simply for peace of mind. That, and alot of people don't like having boxes shipped to their house for various reasons.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Closing stores is always a bad idea for several reasons:
> 
> 1. No 'passing foot trafic'. The ammount of times I've been in my local store, and even in the poor possition it is, away from the main town center shopping routes, that someones walked in to 'just have a look around as it seems interesting', and ended up buying something or being talked into comming back when they have more time is amazing. I'd be able to buy an entire army if I had £1 for every time its happened.
> 
> ...


good points, but alternatively

leaving loss making stores open is a bad idea because 

1. They are loosing money, if it aint a viable business then its got to go

2. see 1.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

True.. but the thing is alot of these 'loss making stores' are makinga loss for one of two reasons.

1. Crap management and staff, so no-one wants to go in.

2. Bad location.

As said, my local is a case in point. It gets hardly any passing foot traffic. Move it just 1 street over from where it is and you'd litterally have its passing foot trade expanded eightfold. Even the manager says they need to move the store to a different street to get more trade.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

that 1 street can make a masive diffrence, down here are store had to move from a nice big store with tables and lots of room to a tiny cupboard of a shop because the rent went up three fold, and now the big shop is a bloody hairdressers, shows what people want in a shop.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow a price rise. Didn't expect that from a company that charges us $50 for a few plastic sprues.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok so i just read through this whole thread (took me a while) loads of valid points. Right im gonna give my view and then reiterate on some of the other points. 

For people who have highly disposable incomes (meaning most of your wages are yours to spend on whatever you want) the price rise wont have a massive effect. Personally i have many hobbies and i budget what i spend on models each month anyway and with all the stuff i have to paint its probably a good thing that i'm more careful with my money. 

For the people who have 2 kids and a mortgage there is a big difference in the amount of models you can buy in one go maybe but not over a longer amount of time. 

I always buy from wayland games the only time i have ever been into GW is when i have received a gift voucher or there is a painting competition on. 

Like B&K said there are so many reasons why the prices rise, the only thing we need to worry about is where to buy it from not why it has risen because GW can put whatever price tag they want on their models as they know people will still buy them. 

If you are whining about GW online and shops been so expensive then don't buy direct. If you have always bought direct and you switch to discount online stores then you will see a price difference straight away and probably will end up paying the same as you did before the price rise. 

In regards to other companies not raising prices please don't even get me started on WOTC they make me so angry and there prices now are the reason that i am no longer an active member of the CCG community but again that is only because i chose one hobby over the other (a sad sacrifice but i justified spending more on plastic men that i could paint and get a sense of creative pride from than some cardboard that i can stare at) plus there is nothing worse than buying a booste r for £3.49 and getting a shit rare...gutted lol. 

Its not an ideal situation but if you plan your purchasing right then a couple of pounds wont make a major difference if you spread the cost over 2 months rather than 1. I think its shit that the prices abroad differ but then saying that most WOTC products are cheape in the US than they are over here so it works both ways.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Long time “Heresy Stalker” very rely post, but have felt the need to reply to this one.

Price rises are pants! End of! Don’t get me wrong I hate um as much as the rest of us.

Put it into context of every thing else that has happened “since I/you started the game” beer is more money, **** is more money, taxis is more money, shiiiiiiiit people every thing is more money nower days. Now take into effect that most players/collectors’ of this hobby are of the working age, or spending mum/dads money, what does it matter if the price has gone up?

Seriously it’s a hobby i.e. disposable income! Were not talking gas bills here (if we are stop spending money on plastic toys and get the gas back on). Honestly I can’t see why every one is kicking off!

Dunno if it’s just me but if I see a model (toy) I want and can’t afforded it, I just save up ( or have a Friday night in) then it’s game on.

Just my 10p


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

naturalbornloser said:


> Long time “Heresy Stalker” very rely post, but have felt the need to reply to this one.
> 
> Price rises are pants! End of! Don’t get me wrong I hate um as much as the rest of us.
> 
> ...


Spot on! 

uh oh, I think I hear some whingers coming...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

naturalbornloser said:


> Just my 10p


I think you will find as its past june 1st its now 12.5P


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Fuck it. I'm just gonna start collecting army men. I can get like 2000 for 20 cents (I may be exaggerating slightly), and I can break, burn, explode and destroy them all I want. Plus I don't have to sell my soul for a single plastic tank.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Fuck it. I'm just gonna start collecting army men. I can get like 2000 for 20 cents (I may be exaggerating slightly), and I can break, burn, explode and destroy them all I want. Plus I don't have to sell my soul for a single plastic tank.


I could take your soul for a very reasonable price :angel:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Screw my plans of a Blood Axe army, £22.50 for _five_ Kommandos! Although, not much fantasy has gone up... Good time to start Wood Elves, methinks... I'm 13 and I can only afford a box set of FW every three or so months, let alone a Hammerhead. Lucky I got lucky on eBay with a battleforce+pathfinder squad+Krootox+ethereal deal for only £29. That's more like it!

Midnight


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

it seems that none of the prices have gone up in eurozone countries, with the exception of the baal predator, which was €39 when it was released, when all other predators are €35. the price rise doesnt effect me too much, except for when i go to the GW in belfast, but it will still be cheaper than buying it in the south. Ebay is about to make some more money from me


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

cant belive that everybody is making such a big deal out of it if you are buying shit from independit store you wont feel the hit so why so angry I mean gw is the only on who is going to feel we also already have increadibly high prices but with another new pricerise suddenly think its to much for a mini. let me explain:
you go to a restaurant and they serve you puke, you eat it everyday and you dont mind. But then suddenly on one day theres a turd on your puke! You go crazy and start bitching but in the end you are a good boy and eat it until they dicide to do some piss on your puke and the cycle continues.........


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

naturalbornloser said:


> Seriously it’s a hobby i.e. disposable income! Were not talking gas bills here (if we are stop spending money on plastic toys and get the gas back on).


we shouldn't have to choose between a utility and a peice of plastic. those two things should not cost the same. I should not have to choose between one (one!!!) XV8 commander and DOWII. (seriously costs the same retail!) I should not have to choose between a kitted out X-box 360 with the new space marine game they're coming out with, and an unassembled, unpainted, hot-off-the-press-still-on-sprue army. (again, seriously costs the same!). I should not have to choose between a 70-90 pg codex *which is held together with staples!!!* and a 200-300 pg. novel from black library.

to put in the competition: I should not have to choose between three XV8s and everything I need to play D&D. I should not have to choose between one XV8 and an entire carton of TCG cards. 

all those things should not cost the same. If I spend my mony anywhere, and I mean anywhere else, I get way more- even if that anywhere else is just a different branch of GW! that's wrong, and if GW expects to have going concern, it needs to change.

again, this price rise will force some players out, and stop some new players (like me) from coming in. that will decrease GW profit, which will result in a price rise.

this cycle will continue. how long will even you hard-core players stay in? when an army is equivilent to a new computer? to a plasma-screen TV? your kid's braces? how much abuse are you going to take before you stand up and say 'no?'

this cycle will eventually be the end of 40k (at least the miniatures) unless we stop it.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Heh, Monopolistic GW inflating the prices some more, just because they can.

They know that whatever ridicious pricetag they put on the mini's, were still gonna dish out the money for it.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Emet said:


> we shouldn't have to choose between a utility and a peice of plastic. those two things should not cost the same. I should not have to choose between one (one!!!) XV8 commander and DOWII. (seriously costs the same retail!) I should not have to choose between a kitted out X-box 360 with the new space marine game they're coming out with, and an unassembled, unpainted, hot-off-the-press-still-on-sprue army. (again, seriously costs the same!). I should not have to choose between a 70-90 pg codex *which is held together with staples!!!* and a 200-300 pg. novel from black library.
> 
> to put in the competition: I should not have to choose between three XV8s and everything I need to play D&D. I should not have to choose between one XV8 and an entire carton of TCG cards.
> 
> ...


I shouldn't have to choose between buying a new car or choosing to pay off mortgage, bills etc but i do i should be able to get everyhing i want all the time but lets be realistic, unless you win the lottery or have an awesome job its not gonna happen regardless of GW's prices lol. 

I choose between my other hobbies and this one all the time and its tough shit. I certainly make other choices in my life of things i can and cannot have each month. 

I agree if they keep raising prices then some people may just sack warhammer off and move onto something else but until then GW don't care. They are obviously getting no proof that their product sales are declining rapidly due to the price so they obviously aren't bothered if a few people turn away from there hobby. 

At the end of the day they are a company and they have to make ends meet. If they're not making enough profit then theres gonna be a crappy price rise and we will have to decide whether or not we want to stay with them or not.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

He he, I saw this and didn't even lift an eyebrow... yes, I still lift my eyebrows when scrolling through Heresy Online...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

LTP said:


> At the end of the day they are a company and they have to make ends meet. If they're not making enough profit then theres gonna be a crappy price rise and we will have to decide whether or not we want to stay with them or not.


I'm sick of this excuse. I'd probably spend more money on GW products if their prices were more reasonable. As it is, I just use the precious few spare dollars I get on something that doesn't make me feel I've been ripped off.


----------



## mic1402 (Jun 4, 2010)

most of you guys from other nations don't know what the price rise will do to australian prices, GW still belives that 1 pound = 3/5 australian.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

We pay 62AUD (approximately 35 pounds) for a tactical squad (from GW). What do you UK people pay?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

£22.50, which is about 40AUD


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

55% mark up. That's fucked.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Gw's just don't seem to realise if their products were cheaper they'd get far more people buying them. Hell, the ammount of times even veterans at my local have said 'I'd buy x, but they cost too much' has gotten ridiculous. I know for a fact I'd buy far more too if they cost less.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> We pay 62AUD (approximately 35 pounds) for a tactical squad (from GW). What do you UK people pay?





ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> 55% mark up. That's fucked.


If you check out the GW website, and change your country to UK instead of AUS, you can check out their prices for comparison. £22.50 for a tac squad, but it's evencheaper than that to get it online. If you order in large quantites (to save on shipping) online from the UK, you can get new models for fully half price. It can be a worthy investment.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

When GW say "Spearhead is a game of brutal tank battles and mechanised assaults, featuring armoured columns clashing across the wreckage-strewn plains of the 41st Millennium."

Unfortunately I read "Mr. Accountant wants us to push our most expensive products to increase profits. If you spend £100 on a squad of three tanks you get a free special rule."

When Apocalypse was being pushed at my local GW, some spoilt kid with rich parents slapped ten Leman Russ tanks on the table. I just can't afford to compete with that and drifted away from the hobby for a while. With these new Spearhead rules coming out I think I'll just stay away from the GW store for a bit to let the whole "you must buy lots of tank's" thing calm down. 

P.S. I'm sure the rich kids parents deserve all the money they earn.

P.P.S. I'm probably just feeling bitter because I've never liked painting tanks.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

see theres my point: the game is set up to have repeat customers and lots of sales anyway. if they lower thier prices we'll be seening a lot of new guys wanting to buy lots of tanks. if you raise prices you'll not only lose those incoming players, you'll also lose some you have already.

and you're always going to need tanks. what else are your FW/Khorne Berserkers/Marines/Fire Dragons going to ride in?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

He he he ... all of my hobbies are expensive. Harley-Davidson $22,995 just to buy the fuckin bike that I have to add a bunch of shit to. $8,000 in shit. My Jeep Wrangler, bought one used but when I am done with it about $26,000 in it. 40K, spent over $3,000 in 4 months, and I was getting a good discount, the list goes on and on. This price hike does not suprise me at all.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

:O

I'm sorry... $3,000 in 4 months is _rent_, not plastic

hell it's almost frakking _double_ my rent!!

I don't care how much detail you put into it or how much you're getting plastic is not worth two apartments!!!!!!

this has to stop.

I mean a harly is another story, you've got all the engineering work behind it, the metal, the manufacturing etc. etc. but 2*rent for _plastic?_


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Shit dude ... I did not even bother with mentioning her 350Z and her winter vehicle. We decided not to have kids, and to live vicariously through ... us! The money is disposable income really, but I would like to get more for my money, as we all would. My wife bitches about the cost of a $62 Land Raider, but did not bat an eye when I had to replace her Catalytic converter on her Liberty. I said fuck trying to fit shit in, we will get Magnaflow cats and a Borla cat-back. $1,200 it cost and she said nothing ........ :shok:


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Emet said:


> :O
> 
> I'm sorry... $3,000 in 4 months is _rent_, not plastic
> 
> ...


Quadruple my rent....

Oh well, that's what college is for right? Learning so you can get an awesome job with lots of disposable income to spend on hobbies. The American Dream.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

What...the...actual...fuck...

More price increases :headbutt: I can't believe this. Didn't they just increase their prices like 6 months ago? 2 questions:
1. Does anyone have a list of the products that are increasing in price?
2. I can't remember where it was on this thread that I saw it, but I agree with whoever said 'Spearhead' is just an excuse GW is using to try and make us buy more of their already ridiculously over-priced vehicles.

Grumblegrumblegrumblegrumble...:angry:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

SteelSpectre said:


> Quadruple my rent....
> 
> Oh well, that's what college is for right? Learning so you can get an awesome job with lots of disposable income to spend on hobbies. The American Dream.


No college, just a damn good paying job .... also the 4th most dangerous in the world. But to me it is fun, you have to be a little off in the head to hang out on a 2 inch wide piece of steel at 180 feet and have nothing to tie off to. Probably why I am 35 and still play with little plastic men:biggrin:

New prices are up on GW site as well.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

SteelSpectre said:


> Quadruple my rent....
> 
> Oh well, that's what college is for right? Learning so you can get an awesome job with lots of disposable income to spend on hobbies. The American Dream.


god you have cheap rent. where you live Wisconsin? I hear rent's cheap there.

phh with these prices you either have to have a good-paying job, or have stupid, rich parents to play.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Emet said:


> phh with these prices you either have to have a good-paying job, or have stupid, rich parents to play.


Okay dude, we get your point, but I think you might be going a bit far with it all. There's lots of us that don't have well paying jobs (myself included) that are into this hobby. Sure, we might not be able to buy a new box of miniatures every month, but we make do.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah. There is no reason to be rude just because others have affluent parents, nothing wrong with that. Hell, my parents are generous and are kind enough to pay for SOME of my things.... Doesn't make them stupid.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Emet said:


> phh with these prices you either have to have a good-paying job, or have stupid, rich parents to play.


agreed. or at least that's what i wish i had when i pull out the little plastic card with the imaginary money on it... wishing i wasn't going to have to pay it off over the course of a few months... :suicide:

CP


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Is it weird that all this just makes me want to purchase more plastic little men?


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Actually, with the pound going down I've experienced lower and lower prices in the last 2 years. 

Phil


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

ashikenshin said:


> Is it weird that all this just makes me want to purchase more plastic little men?


let's face it a majority of people believe we are all weird for our hobby so what difference does some extra weirdness make?


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

you misunderstand: I am not saying all rich people are stupid, I'm saying anyone willing to spend 2*rent on thier kids needs to stop substituting $ for love, and anyone who does substitute $ for love is stupid (I'm sure the people they're supposed to love would agree.)

I did not mean offense to rich people, or their lawyers who are NOT forcing me to type this retraction.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Emet said:


> you misunderstand: I am not saying all rich people are stupid


you had better not be, I trademarked that sentence years back, of course that's made me rich :headbutt:


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ahh, I will still no doubt be paying the ridiculous prices for the little plastic men I am obsessed with. GW always have me bent over a barrel.


----------

